# Glänzende Augen



## Moment (13. April 2007)

Ich habe eben mit Spannung die Tutorials der Augenfärbung gelesen und fand es sehr interessant.
Ich suche allerdings Tips und Tricks wie man Augen glänzender bekommt.
Also nicht die Frabe ändert sondern Glanz in die Augen zaubert  kann mir heir jemand Tips geben?
Ich bin PS Anfänger  arbeite mit PS CS2


----------



## kuhlmaehn (15. April 2007)

Mh also was mir in Filmen immer auffält ist, dass man um die Augen den Bereicht vielleicht etwas heller macht. Und die augen seöber etwas aufhällt.
Dafür kannst du fast sogar das aufhellen-Werzeug nehmen denke ich.


----------



## mogmog (16. April 2007)

moinsen 


Also in der Werbung wird es immer so gemacht:

1: Man weißt das Weiß in den Augen nach
2: Die eigentliche Augenfarbe wird mit Hilfe der Farbtosättigung etwas intensiever leuchten.


Oder meinst du einen Blitzeffeckt? Der lässte auch auch leuchten. Aber das ist etwas schwerer zu basteln. Kannst auch mal das Bild schicken bzw ein Bild wie du es meinst. 


gruß ralf


----------



## ojamaney (17. April 2007)

Stell Dir das Auge als Kugel vor in der Du dich spiegeln kannst. Jetzt stell dir vor hinter Dir links zB steht eine Lichtquelle. Versuche nun in der "spiegelnden" Kugel auf die Lichquelle zu schauen und helle den Bereich an dem Du die Lichquelle zu sehen meinst (je nach Grösse und intensität der Lichtquelle) im Auge auf.
Bedenke dabei, dass das Auge eine Kugel ist und die Spiegelung somit nicht gerade verlaufen kann. Versuche die Krümmung der Kugel nach zu empfinden.

Hier mal zur Veranschaulichung ein Beispiel:



Gruß, ojamaney


----------



## iberlin (22. April 2007)

Eigentlich  ganz einfach. Man bastelt sich mit verschiedenen Masken einen Lichtreflex. Früher hat man oft ein Fensterkreuz genommen. Heute sind in der Photografie stern- oder punktförmige Reflexe angesagt. Das ganze wird hinterher etwas gewölbt evtl. nimmt man noch etwas transparenz zu den enden hin mit rein.

Hoffe es hilft;-)


----------



## syrious (25. April 2007)

Hi..Der von ojamaney als falsch bezeichnete, kreisförmigen Glanz wirkt eigentlich gut, allerdings eher bei Poträts bei denen das Gesicht auch ausgeleuchtet ist..Am besten wie oben schon gesagt das Weiß in den Augen(Pupille) nachweißen mit einem Pinsel mit herabgesetzter Kantenschärfe..sieht zumindest meiner Meinung nach immer gut aus ;-)


----------

